# HO Gasser Class Decals ....Where ?



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I see these Gasser classification decals A/GS, B/GS, C/GS, etc.on cool custom HO slots; but where can you buy these ? The same goes for NHRA, sponsor, and car # decals. I can't find these anywhere; I'd appreciate any information.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

RRR has a ton of decals. http://rrr-1.com/ 

There was a guy named Rob who sold decals on the bay under a few names (Rob's Radical Decals is one) but he passed away and sadly his decals left with him. 

There's probably more, so stay tuned!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

As Joe suggested, RoadRaceReplicas is probably your best source for quality Drag Decals at reasonable prices > http://www.roadracereplicas.com/misc.htm


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks guys I appreciate the info. Their decals are reasonably priced; but unfortunately for me being in Canada, RRR shipping charge of $ 35 is a little too pricey. I guess I'll have to either bite the bullet and pay $ 35 to ship some decals; or just keep searching and find them somewhere else. :wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

this guys international prices might be better.

http://www.pattosplace.com/gallery.html

let us know what YOU think?


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Finding anything on PattosPlace webpage is an exercise in futility. There's no search you can enter; so you have to either scroll through an endless list; or enter a letter of the alphabet, and scroll through that as well. There were only a small numberof drag related decal sheets; and they were for specific pro stocks and dragsters. ....I could always use a sharpie and do it myself :thumbsup:


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Has anyone here ever tried slotrod65. He has a variety of decals, including Willys decals. You may have to email him to see about shipping to Canada.

http://towrowrow.tripod.com/slotrod65customdecals/index.html


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

One other alternative is finding someone here in the US that can buy and ship your decals to you. I'll talk to win43 tomorrow about it. He's within driving distance to RRR and might be able to buy them direct with no shipping to him. Then he'll get you a quote for your shipping cost. If he feels up to the trip, I'm pretty sure he'll help you out. RRR's price is probably high due to insurance costs. Just be aware there will be a risk if shipped uninsured.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

FYI, Jag hobbies sells road race decals, I don't know how much shipping is.


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I really appreciate the help guys; I was getting nowhere on my own. I emailed slotrod65; this guy has really fantastic Willys Gasser decals. They're priced right too. If he'll ship to Canada for a reasonable price I'll have the perfect decals ! Nice tip Illinislotfan; Thanks slotcarman and Greg W as well. :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Jim Heller on ebay has drag related decals but not a type shop for what you want just what he puts up for sale of course find his auction and message him I've worked with him before. My Fugitive decals for the dubble barrel contest were from him
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

I get some of my decals from ricklucas decals he does model car decals but will shrink em down to ho scale for you bob


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Just as an update: I received a reply from Mr. Talasco; Slotrod65 is no longer in business. Jim Heller has no suitable decals. Jag Hobbies has the decals I need; but same as RRR they charge Canadians $ 35 for shipping ! Ricklucas Decals has nothing suitable either. Just wanna thank you guys for your suggestions. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

A/GS,

Be glad to help you out with decals from RRR. Will charge you actual shipping. I mean, how much can it cost to put some decals in an envelope and send them to Canada??

Jerry


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang.. I knew I forgot something yesterday! :lol:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks for the kind offer Jerry; but I was finally able get the decals I needed w/ super cheap shipping charges as well ! Thanks to all for their many suggestions; much appreciated.  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

where did you get them from ?


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I called a cousin of mine in Denver; he said he'd order them and mail them out to me. I would rather of got them myself if it hadn't cost so much to ship them. I really don't like to ask others to do things for me; I needed them so I bit the bullet. :wave:


----------

